

Google To Delete All Private Profiles By 31st July 2011 - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2011/07/06/google-private-profiles-delete/

======
mdwrigh2
This appears to contain no information that isn't covered by this post:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2731695>

